# Sizing of Giant Liv frames? Help!



## nzkiwigirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi,

I'm getting back into mountain biking after about 6 years off having babies etc and now am ready to get back into it! I purchased a Liv Tempt1 today in medium but have just seen a sizing chart which based on my height (just under 5'7) recommends a small frame. I contacted the sore as I wanted to make sure I had the right size and the basically just brushed me off saying a medium would be fine. Before I use it I want to make sure I have the right size so that I can exchange it if need be! The sales guy was really rude and said "Oh so you rushed your purchase just because you were focused on colour" Very rude and actually there was no small to trial. So I was wondering if anyone here had any experience with fitting these bikes or advice on how to check the fitting myself..don't really trust these guys!

Thanks.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

With the limited info about you and the geometry chart Tempt 1 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States, it looks to me like a M should work for you. I also agree that was a rude response, certainly not one that builds a customer relationship. They likely will not let you "exchange" it for a small anyway, if they don't have one in stock.


----------



## nzkiwigirl (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi, thanks so much for taking the time to get back to me. The shop does have a right of return if unused and they would be able to get one in for me if I definitely wanted to swop it - just not for me to have a try. the guy was so condescending it was horrible. He was Russian and said that in Russia there are no different sizes and they just get on and ride. Not very helpful!


----------



## Asterope (Mar 11, 2014)

If thats the way an employee talks to you, a customer, of a bike shop - then it's time to find another bike shop.

He forgets who is ultimately responsible for paying his wages!


----------



## tahic (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe you should return it anyway and shop somewhere else where hopefully you get treated with a bit more respect.
I see you live in Auckland so try Planet Cycles ( no affiliation I just find them a small helpful shop)

Good luck and great to see you getting back into the sport


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

mtbxplorer said:


> With the limited info about you and the geometry chart Tempt 1 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States, it looks to me like a M should work for you. I also agree that was a rude response, certainly not one that builds a customer relationship. They likely will not let you "exchange" it for a small anyway, if they don't have one in stock.


If you are like me, and many others, who are in between sizes, I'd recommend sizing up. It's much easier to make adjustments a slightly bigger frame then on one that is too small. I'd rather ride a bike with a 50mm stem then a 120!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Interesting. I have always heard to size down if you are between sizes.


Sent from my iPad - Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## freewheeler (Dec 22, 2005)

I am 5' 4" and a liv giant size small was too small and a medium too big. my guess, is a size medium should fit you well. i ended up buying a men's small giant which seems like a good fit. good luck.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Huh, interesting. I am 5'4 and I love the way the small Liv Intrigue fits me. It feels perfect. One of the demos I rode was a S and belongs to our local Liv ambassador, who has to be at 5-6 or so.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

Guess for us in betweeners it really depends on where your height is (legs or torso) and the frame geometry. I think it also depends on the type of bike (long or short travel, HT vs FS) and type of riding you are going to be doing on said bike. I have own both medium and small bikes and always found it easier to adjust a medium frame to my liking. I have a Santa Bronson in medium (which I inherited after my boyfriend upsized to a large) and owned a previous Santa Cruz Blur also in medium. I couldn't imagine having a smaller frame. I have a BMC full suspension XC bike, that after riding my Santa Cruz, feels a bit small, but in reality fits pretty well. 
My Ibis tranny, in small, makes me feels like a huge circus bear riding on a tiny bike and I need a 120 stem on it with riser bars. If I ever buy another Ibis it will definitely be in medium. My small HT Niner frame went through like 3 stems and finally after getting a setback seatpost actually fits.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but there is not much info on these it seems.

For a complete novice rider, right at 5' tall, would you recommend XS or S?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

xs I'm 5-4 and ride the s


----------



## Lucy Juice (Dec 29, 2010)

kryten said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but there is not much info on these it seems.
> 
> For a complete novice rider, right at 5' tall, would you recommend XS or S?


XS for sure. I'm 5'3" and can ride an XS or S Liv mountain bike. I've demoed both, but prefer the S.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

formica said:


> xs I'm 5-4 and ride the s





Lucy Juice said:


> XS for sure. I'm 5'3" and can ride an XS or S Liv mountain bike. I've demoed both, but prefer the S.


Thanks for the quick replies. What are the handlebar and stem lengths on them?

Sounds like small frame would not be recommended even with some handlebar/stem tweaks? Both seem to have exceptional stand over height.

I was considering '15 Tempt 4 S and '14 Tempt 2 XS, both slightly used. Tempt 4 is half the price of the 2 and within originally set budget. That being said, there is no point of saving some cash if it does not fit right.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

most people I know on the intrigue have changed the cockpit. I can't speak to the Lust or others, but for the Intrigue, we've all put shorter stems and wider bars on it. This was a big complaint, (cockpit setup) and it appears they fixed it this year.


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

Another shot at bringing this thread back to life - I've been offered a really good deal on an Liv Obsess SLR, but they only have size small, and it is in the warehouse- I'd actually have to pay for it before they would ship it to my LBS. The shop does have the Liv Tempt in stock, and I was wondering how the two would compare - size wise? i.e. can I test ride a low-end Tempt to get an idea on how the small Obsess might fit me? The geometry of the bikes looks quite different in the pictures, and as my shop has never actually carried the Obsess before, they can't really answer the question. Thanks!!


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 29, 2006)

I know it is 2 weeks late now, but looking at the geometry, it appears they are relatively close. 
Things that stick out are the tempt has a larger head tube, so the bars would be higher up. Seat tube is also a little steeper. So, I would give it a go and see how it feels (besides probably heavier than the slr would be).

I've been spending some time looking at geo charts as my wife is gonna snag a medium obsess advanced (after a small lust) because they were out of smalls. Luckily they are letting us buy it through another shop that is a 'racing brand' or whatever they call some of their fancy giants.


----------



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

That's quite helpful, thanks! Still haven't pulled the trigger, might do so this weekend...


----------



## DocFPV (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm buying a Liv Intrigue E+ for my wife for Christmas. She's 5'5" with a 30" inseam. Should I go with a small or medium? The reach of the medium might be a bit better 431 vs 418mm, but the medium has a standover of 29.6" which might be a little tall for her.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am 5-4.5 and ride the small intrigue


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Another vote for a small. I don't have a Liv but have a 30" inseam and I don't think there is any brand I would buy in a medium. Although I am an inch shorter, I think the lower standover would be more confidence inspiring on the trails.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Why doesn't she get sized at the bike shop?


----------

